# Clips Worth A Look



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Discussions about the SawStop table saw seem to surface on this site very often. Most of the time it's the "like it" vs. the "hate it"....... I don't think the later actually "hate" the saw, they just have their own reasons for not wanting to invest in the machine. And of course, the "like it" crowd would probably be better described as "love it". Anyway, I came across this site with some vids of the SS as the subject. I'm not trying to convert anyone or anything like that, hell, I honestly don't have an opinion on the saw yet. I'm sure I will eventually. Just thought some of you may like to watch these. Thanks,
http://www.sawstop.com/true/

- SY

- aka JJ


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I work with "shop teachers". This link could open either theirs or their student's eyes.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

I also have no personal opinion on the saw. 
I appreciate the safety of the machine and I know from friends that is a fine TS.
But it's the marketing approach of SawStop that made those who "hate" react the way they did, and one example of this is the link you just post.
Directing people towards a product because of fear is not ethical, but it is profitable. It is the same example as the post I put here few hours ago about the dust collection static combustion, which is an issue with the same characteristics… Buy my product or you burn to hell.
This kind of approach makes those people to react.

QUESTION: Would I buy one if I could now?

ANSWER: Yes I would but NOT because of fear, but because it is a good saw and safer from others for now. Latter we remain and watch!

Watch out the market very soon others are coming out with even better or equal good and less expensive solutions to the problem, then I am wondering what will SawStop do I am curious to see their marketing strategy.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

steliart - just keep the topic of the post in mind. Take a look at the videos and they will make you think about your safety; regardless of what table saw you use.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

pimzedd - Please read my post again, as you have missed my point. 
I always think of my safety first but I don't need to fill my heart with fear to stay safe.
You don't sit down and listen to horor stories of car accidents or look at sceary videos of car crashes to drive safely, you drive safely because it's the right way to drive and you are e responsible person.
I have nothing against SawStop as a product or the people who love them, is there marketing strategy I object to.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd be interested in the percentage of accidents with the table saw in comparison to driving a car. Does that mean we won't buy a car because it doesn't have the latest and greatest safety feature.There's no doubt that anytime you can find a safer way to do something the better. But I'm with steliart in that fear should not be the deciding factor in purchasing the SawStop. Buy it because over all it's the superior saw. If I had the money the SawStop would be one of the saws at the top of my list. But not just because of the technology.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Guess I'm not stating my point very well. I'm not talking about Sawstop. Just saying the videos are worth watching.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

OK guys, pay attention. As far as I'm concerned, at this exact minute, this post really isn't about the SawStop. It's about what can happen to a woodworker if they lose their concentration for a split second. If these guys had a SS they would not have been hurt much. But they didn't… and the overwhelming majority of us WW's don't have the SS… So we have to rely on our senses to guide us.

You don't sit down and listen to horror stories of car accidents or look at scary videos of car crashes to drive safely, you drive safely because it's the right way to drive and you are e responsible person.

That's not entirely true. I didn't look to see if you had your state listed on your home page, but in Virginia, for hell and ever, they actually did that. Before you were given your license, you had to attend a course. Part of that course was a very, very graphic of vehicle accident victims. It's been a while since that had the classes.

In no way was the thread started so that people could fuss at each other. Think about it…. Fuss about this??? Fuss about peoples opinion. Damn.

- SY
- aka JJ


----------

